# Beech Nut Jar



## Whcook59 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hello Folks, my mother-in-law passed away in February of this year.  I went to the family plot in the local cemetery to see where the spring burial will take place.  The local headstone company had already been in there to dig and pour the base for the headstone.  Next to hole they dug was a small pile of sand/dirt, and laying in the dirt was a glass jar.  The jar is a  Beechnut (I think bacon or beef jar) and it had the words “Patented in the U.S. Oct 23 1900”.  “Beech Nut” and “Trade Mark” on it.  I know it originated at the Beech Nut Processing Plant in Canajoharie in New York State.  This jar is pristine.   It also has several air bubbles in the glass that I assume was the result of the glass making process.   Does anyone know how rare they are and if there is a value to it?   I have to wonder who many, many, years ago was at the cemetery and maybe placed a flower on the family plot using this jar.  The family plot has members of my wife’s family in it dating back to the mid 1800’s.  Any information would be helpful.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 30, 2020)

Wish i could help with the value. Love the jar. Never saw one like that before.


----------



## digginthedog (Mar 30, 2020)

These jars are listed in the Red Book of FRUIT JARS #430-432 , and value is listed in the $10-15 range. The early jars had ham/bacon and the BEECH-NUT Co. also made Ketchup, baby food and of course chewing gum in the early 1900's.. As ROBBYBOBBY64 said nice jar and cool story..


----------



## digginthedog (Mar 30, 2020)

Oops, wanted to add My condolence to Your family, and that the dated tin lid and clamp are of more value than the jar and are listed as uncommon..


----------



## Whcook59 (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks for your reply and condolences.  I thought that was an interesting back story to finding the jar.


----------

